# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Verkeerd ademhalen

## Basanova3

Goed dag, ik haal verkeerd adem. (volgens de arts) mijn syntomen zijn regio. Zelfs zo erg dat ik volgens mij steeds deprieer er van word. Alles gaat langs me heen, me ogen zien erg verwarend en niet scherp. Zijn er mensen die het ook zo erg als mij hebben ??? En die er soms geen vertrouwen in hebben dat het nog goed komt?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik haal ook verkeerd adem, maar ze hebben dat aleen maar geconstateerd en er verder niet op ingegaan...
Kun je mij vertellen wat dat met je doet; verkeerd ademhalen??
Dat "alles gaat langs me heen" herken ik wel..

----------


## Basanova3

> Ik haal ook verkeerd adem, maar ze hebben dat aleen maar geconstateerd en er verder niet op ingegaan...
> Kun je mij vertellen wat dat met je doet; verkeerd ademhalen??
> Dat "alles gaat langs me heen" herken ik wel..



Omdat je verkeerd adem haalt, kunnen er verschillende dingen in je lichaam minder werken. omdat het niet genoeg zuurstof krijgt. Bij mij : Hart kloppingen, trillen,duizellig, zweten, slecht slapen, depresief, gevoel het kontact met de buiten wereld te verliezen, en stemmings wisseling.

p.s goed nederlands kon ik altijd al niet.  :Big Grin: 

Dus als je dit herkent zal ik er wel wat aan doen.

----------


## dotito

Zo te lezen lijken die symptomen precies op hyperventilatie, heeft jou dokter jou daar nooit iets van gezegd.

Ook ik heb jaren verkeerd geademd en na allerlei onderzoeken zuurstofprik, bloedafname enz....hebben ze ontdekt dat ik hyperventilatie had.
Had vroeger ook zo van die momenten dat ik draaierig werd,trillen, tot flauwvallen toe.Ook kon ik niet goed tegen drukte waar veel mensen waren. Heb daar toen medicatie voor gekregen , en ben in therapie gegaan. En moet zeggen dat dat mij enorm geholpen heeft. Nu heb ik het af en toe enkel wanneer ik enorm zenuwachtig ben, maar veel minder. En als ik het voel opkomen probeer ik rustig te blijven pas ik mijn oefeningen toe.

Wat je ook kan doen als je voelt dat je minder goed kunt ademen, is in een zakje rustig ademen zodat je je eigen zuurstof terug kunt opnemen.

Komt het goed ja zeker, maar het vraagt een beetje tijd  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Omdat je verkeerd adem haalt, kunnen er verschillende dingen in je lichaam minder werken. omdat het niet genoeg zuurstof krijgt. Bij mij : Hart kloppingen, trillen,duizellig, zweten, slecht slapen, depresief, gevoel het kontact met de buiten wereld te verliezen, en stemmings wisseling.
> 
> p.s goed nederlands kon ik altijd al niet. 
> 
> Dus als je dit herkent zal ik er wel wat aan doen.


Hier heb ik vroeger wel last van gehad, maar nu niet meer buiten het trillen/beven (wat als het goed is komt door medicatie-afbouw) en slecht slapen (waar ik nu melatonine 5mg voor neem) ... de rest van de dingen die jij beschrijft heb ik zo'n 10 jaar geleden ook gehad, maar met een goede Antidepressiva is dit overgegaan.

Wat Do schrijft kan ook kloppen ... ik heb echter nooit hyperventilatie gehad.

Laat je 's testen zou ik zeggen!
Sterkte, Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Ik herken alles. Bij mij is de diagnose hyperventilatie/paniekaanvallen gesteld. Het is over gegaan met anti depressiva. Ik slik 150 mg efexor. Mijn laatste poging af te bouwen is mislukt. Nieuwe poging in oktober.
Je kunt therapie proberen om er vanaf te komen. Veel mensen hebben baat bij haptonomie, maar ook een logopediste kan je welllicht helpen.

----------


## dotito

Ik ben destijds naar een kinesist geweest en moet zeggen dat die mij enorm heeft geholpen.
Heb ook toen een tijdje xanax genomen voor mijn paniekaanvallen, maar ben er wel na een korte tijd mee gestopt.

----------


## Oki07

Ik kreeg ook xanax/alprazolam en dat hielp ook goed. Alleen ging ik er steeds meer van gebruiken; meer per keer en vaker. Toen besloot ik toch weer een AD te gaan slikken en nu neem ik heel af en toe nog een xanax als ik heel gespannen ben, maar dat is niet vaker dan 1 keer per twee weken.

----------


## Oki07

Ik moest even kijken wat een kinesist doet, maar dat is dus wat nederlanders een fysiotherapeut noemen. Wat deed hij dan voor oefeningen met je, Do?

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ik ook beniewd naar Do?

----------


## dotito

Oki0,Aggie,

Mijn kinesist legde zich vooral toe op relaxatieoefeningen dat bestond ook uit zachte muziek beluisteren en buikademhalingsoefeningen, die oefeningen zorgde ervoor dat ik rustiger werd.Zij leerde mij daar ook in een zakje blazen, voor dat ik hyperventileerde dat ik niet zo in paniek was. Moest daar 2 keer per week toen naartoe en moet zeggen dat dat mij enorm heeft geholpen. Na enige tijd kon ik zonder medicatie.

----------


## Basanova3

Maar hebben/hadden jullie ook. Dat alles maar langs je heen gaat. Mijn ogen zijn echt heel raar. Lijkt soms wel 3D. Ben erg afwezig . En word gek van mezelf paniek aanvallen. En ik heb nostop afwezigheid, ik weet wat ik doe maar ik beleef het niet. Jullie schrijven ook over aanvallen, maar die heb ik helemaal niet. Hoelang duurd het voordat je weer goed gaat ademen

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb zelf nooit het gevoel gehad dat het aan mijn manier van ademhalen lag, omdat alle andere klachten veel meer aanwezig waren. De afwezigheid herken ik. Continue het gevoel hebben flauw te vallen/dood te gaan was bij mij het ergste. Gepaard met pijn op de borst, zweetaanvallen, druk in mijn hoofd en slecht zien. Therapie hielp mij niet voldoende, vandaar de AD. Nu heb ik er geen last meer van. Alleen heel af en toe als ik te laat ben uitgegaan of erg moe ben.

----------


## Basanova3

Misschien stomme vraag maar AD ??

----------


## Basanova3

Pijn op de borst, is bij mij altijd nadat ik heb geslapen.
en me ogen die zien echt kloote....

----------


## Basanova3

AD is volgens mij antidepresiva

----------


## Agnes574

idd AD is anti depressiva !

----------


## dotito

Een Bedrukkend gevoel op de borst heb ik ook gehad, dat herken ik en waar ik toen ook heel veel last van had waren steken aan mijn hart. Dat was precies of ze daar met een mes of zoiets in staken. Kon op een gegeven moment gewoon niet meer ademen zoveel pijn deed dat. Dat kwam door de zuurstof te kort. Heb toen ook een heel hartonderzoek laten doen omdat het zo aan voelde dat ik iets aan mijn hart had. Gelukkig was mijn hart zo gezond als een vis.
Natuurlijk Voelt dat bij iedereen anders aan. Menselijk lichaam zit raar ineen hé  :Wink:

----------


## Basanova3

Nu je het zegt, idd soms had ik behoorlijke steken. dan moest ik echt heel zachtjes ademhalen. dan ging het op een gegeven moment wel weg. echt heel iritant. Ik ga morgen de dokter bellen voor een vervolg afspraak. Wil zo echt niet verder. (geen bedoeling ofzo hoor) Wil er van af, en de reactie van oki07 geeft me weer wat hoop.

ik wil naar een therapeut, en als dat niks is moet ik toch echt aan de AD. want had gisteren ook weer zo"n k*t waanidee (ik zag me eigen begravenis) word er echt helemaal niet goed van.......

p.s in ieder geval bedankt voor alle reactie. Weet je wat ook helpt om af en toe tegen jezelf te zeggen IK HOU VAN JE (niet te vaak hoor, anders loop je op een gegeven moment buiten je schoenen)

----------


## dotito

Ja dat klopt dat gevoel is zeer irritant, en door wat rustiger te ademen mindere dat bij mij ook. Ja je staat gewoon machteloos tegenover dat stekend gevoel. Geloof 9 van de 10 heb je te maken met hyperventilatie, ik herken het helemaal  :Confused: 
Bij mij is het toen gebeterd met xanax te nemen.

Veel beterschap  :Wink:

----------


## Basanova3

H

----------


## Oki07

Ben je nog bij de huisarts geweest? Niet mee blijven lopen horen, want er is echt wat aan te doen. Soms met therapie, soms met medicijnen. Ik herken het gevoel dat je zo niet verder wilt. En dan bedoel ik dat ook niet met enge dingen als dood willen, maar gewoon dat het leven zo, met al die lichamelijke klachten, niet leuk meer is.

----------


## Basanova3

Ja ben bij de dokter geweest. Heb antidepresivia 10ml. Om ff tekijken hoe me lichaam hier op reageerd. Word er wel moe en erg gaperig vam. Elke keer als ik gaap krijg ik zon rot gevoel over me heen

----------


## Oki07

Heb je citalopram? Dat heeft mijn moeder pas voorgeschreven gekregen ivm hyperventilatie. De eerste dagen voelde ze zich heel beroerd. 'S nachts niet kunnen slapen en overdag moe. Verder misselijk en nergens trek in. Dat zijn de bijwerkingen en daar moet je doorheen. Sterkte!

----------


## Basanova3

Nee euh st paralax ofzo iets. Zal vanavond ff op het doosje kijken

----------


## Basanova3

het heet lexapro

----------


## sietske763

lexapro wordt vaak gegeven bij depressies met angststoornissen.
ik hoop voor je dat het gaat werken!

----------


## appel1981

Zoals vele mensen hier herken ik heel veel van de klachten die anderen hebben..ik heb namelijk ook hyperventilatie en had eerder ook heel vaak last van dat bedrukte gevoel op de borst, lichtheid in het hoofd(gevoel dat je bijna flauwvalt) en de tintelingen in handen en voeten...na enkele bezoeken aan de HA wist hij mij te vertellen dat het hyperventilatie was..mijn zusje had hier eerder ook al last van, toch kwam het mij een beetje als een verassing.. hij vertelde mij dat de meeste mensen, wanneer ze weten wat het probleem is(verkeerde ademhaling, hyperventilatie dus), ze al meteen minder klachten krijgen. Het geval is namelijk vaak, dat wanneer je een hyperventilatieaanval krijgt en je het niet weet, je bijna automatisch een paniekaanval krijgt. Dit is een natuurlijke en logische reactie aangezien de meesten geen bekende aandoeningen hebben en hier graag nog een tijdje willen blijven natuurlijk en dus bang worden voor(ernstige) aandoeningen. Gevolg is dus dat men dan allerhande dingen door hun hoofd halen van wat het zou kunnen zijn. Ik haalde me toendertijd ook van alles in mijn hoofd; kanker, hartaanvallen etc etc. 

Tip nr.1 is dus, wanneer je hyperventilatie geconstateerd is, geloof er dan ook echt in dat dat het is! 

En heb je last van die klachten en weet je het nog niet zeker, ga naar je huisarts, hij zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk zeggen; hyperventilatie, ga dus niet meteen uit van de ernstige dingen.

De tintelingen zijn trouwens vaak een waarschuwing dat er hyperventilatieaanval op handen is. 

Tip nr.2 is dus; Wees voorbereid op een aanval. Wat bij mij heeel goed helpt is; probeer je gedachten te verzetten, ga ergens mee bezig wat je leuk vind en je aandacht pakt. Hierdoor zal je lichaam je natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie overnemen en zullen het niet je stress/paniekgedachtes zijn of jezelf die dit probeert te sturen. Men probeert vaak zelf hun ademhaling aan te passen waardoor je eigenlijk verkeerd gaat ademen en daardoor er nog meer zuurstof in je bloed komt en het alleen maar erger word. Inhaleren in een zakje helpt bij veel mensen dan omdat ze de uitgeademde koolmonoxide weer terug inhaleren en dus hun zuurstofpeil in hun bloed omlaag gaat en ze zich weer beter voelen. Maar bij sommige mensen kan dit averechts werken, zoals bij mij, en dan is de bovenstaande behandeling misschien wel de beste. 

Je gedachten dus op andere dingen zetten; je aandacht vestigen op dingen die je aandacht pakken en je genoeg afleiding geven en zodoende je lichaam weer rust geeft en je lichaam zijn natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie terug geeft, ook de aangespande spieren die dat bedrukte gevoel in de borst laten onstaan, die zullen dan ook verminderen en wegtrekken is mijn ervaring..

Koud zweet, dove vingertoppen zijn trouwens in mijn ogen ook waarschuwingen dat je gestressed bent en er een hyperventilatieaanval op komst is. Ga dus niet weer prakiseren, dit hoort er ook bij, maar bij twijfel altijd even de HA contacteren..hyperventilatie is in mijn ogen een lichamelijke aandoening die veroorzaakt kan worden door meerdere dingen.. een ziekte die getriggered kan worden bijvoorbeeld door psychische klachten als onzekerheid, minderwaardigheidscomplex, sociale isolatie, depressiviteit, slapeloosheid etc etc, Maar vooral door een slechte lichaamshuishouding..een gezond lichaam is een gezonde tempel. Zaak is dus ook die trigger zien te vinden. Als je niet in conditie bent zal je 90% eerder dit krijgen dan iemand anders die fit is is mijn mening..Zware rokers moeten minderen of stoppen, mensen met slechte conditie moeten dit weer opbouwen, zware weekenddrinkers of zware drinkers algemeen moeten minderen of stoppen etc etc, dan weet ik zeker dat ook je klachten zullen verminderen, misschien niet compleet wegtrekken maar dan word het pas echt behandelbaar voor jezelf. Onbewust hebben heel veel mensen stress, dit word vaak pas zichtbaar door lichamelijke klachten als hyperventilatie, helaas is je lichaam dan vaak al uit conditie en heb je de kwaal al laten triggeren door stress(in welke vorm dan ook). Dit zijn mijn ervaringen, ik zal er ook nooit meer vanaf komen, maar ik kan er nu goed mee omgaan en is het meer sporadisch. In mijn ogen kan je beter dit verhaal lezen en deze 2 tips proberen als om medicatie ervoor te vragen, iets wat men zowiezo niet snel uitschrijft hiervoor. Hopelijk helderd dit stukje een en ander op, en neemt het jullie stress deels weg en kunnen jullie weer lekker functioneren.. groeten robert

----------


## sietske763

ach jee, verveel je je weer??
ga lekker met jezelf spelen ofzo...!

----------

